# LF Info



## rider4life (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi All;

I've also put this in my intro post, I'm sure most people outside of Mods/Admins don't actually read those though so I wanted to post here for hopefully a greater chance to get a response!

I'm looking for info on what to buy. I don't mind buying used, provided it's by a seller who's been here for a long while. I'm a member of a few other hobby boards so I've unfortunately learned the hard way not to buy from new members. I'm also not willing to buy fish stuff off Kijiji as there's no way to provide feedback on those and you never know what you're going to get.

Ideally I'd like to get a 35+ gal freshwater tank, with a nicer looking stand for all the equipment. My plan is to add real plants and fake decor. I am new to real plants and I've tried to pick some that seem to be geared more towards beginners like myself. So far, I'd like the following:

Plants:
Java moss or java fern
Valisneria
Maybe anubius
With the above, do the shrimp need the moss balls as well? 

Fish:
Here's where I'm just not sure.

I know I want a BNP as I think they look awesome and I appreciate their cleaning efforts.

I also know I want shrimp. Ideally Amano...or blue bolt. LOVE the colours of the blue, just not sure how good at algae cleaning they are and I know the Amano's are the Kings of Clean. Also not sure how many I need. I've read lots of information that Amanos tend to do better in groups of six, is that accurate? What about blues?

Male Guppies or Neon/Cardinal Tetras for mid school. I love the way the colours pop on both these fish. Open to other ideas here too, just remember colours!

Something for showcase/pop? One or two of something that sticks out.

Thanks in advance for all your feedback!

Cheers,

M.


----------

